# Office 365 >  >  Sorting on one column yields "not enough memory" error message

## chrispaulis

I have a small spreadsheet on which I was able to sort yesterday, but today I received the error dialog "not enough memory" each time I try the sort. This cannot be a memory issue, as the spreadsheet is only about 340kb. Any advice on what I can do to remedy the problem?

----------


## FDibbins

Hi and welcome to the forum  :Smilie: 

Maybe you have extra "junk" in the file now.  Press End Home and see where the cursor ends up.  If it is in the "middle of nowhere", start deleting rows and columns until you get back to where you know the last row and column intersect

----------

